# 6-15 Meriden MTN Lower ridge



## powhunter (Jun 15, 2009)

Met up with Trev and did the lower ridge of the Meriden Mtn.  About a 1/4 mile of uphilling on a fire road started us out.  I havent been on this trail in a while, and we found out a lot of blown over trees, and overgrown raspberry bushes blocking the trail. I really didnt have time today to do anything too far away...Pretty much DT the whole way with  a nice stretch of ST on the way down. Think it was just a couple miles but it was good to get out !!

Steveo


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice job, might be a good ride when the rasberries aready to pick!


----------



## powhunter (Jun 16, 2009)

Hows Missouri???  When ya comming back???

steveo


----------



## Trev (Jun 16, 2009)

The ride was nice, I enjoyed the hill at the beginning, gave me a chance to really feel the difference with the new pedals I am enjoying now.. heh.

Anyhow, attached is a pic of Steveo at the Halfway House...

The run was nice, short, but it was nice to get out at least. Looking forward to checking out the upper ridge soon..


----------



## bvibert (Jun 16, 2009)

Steve-o looks like he's ready for business.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 16, 2009)

powhunter said:


> Hows Missouri???  When ya comming back???
> 
> steveo



Back sometimes Wednesday night.


----------

